

Tablet and Notebook Redefined: Asus Transformer Prime In-depth Look  - nextparadigms
http://www.androidauthority.com/tablet-and-notebook-redefined-asus-transformer-prime-in-depth-look-31624/

======
megablast
This is not an in-depth look at all, unless you consider someone making wild
conclusions about a press release, and showing 3d-models "in-depth".

Going on about the real battery life, when the machine may not even exist yet
just screams amateur hour.

~~~
martingordon
Seriously. This is a rehash of a press release/slide deck. You would think an
in-depth look would at least include some hands on impressions. This is more
"Asus Transformer Prime Press Release In-Depth Look".

One thing that stuck with me about The Verge's Asus Ultrabook review is how
bad they found the keyboard to be. And here the "article" states:

 _Extremely thin tablet+extremely thin keyboard, both made from aluminum and
packed together – what more could you want?_

~~~
jsvaughan
I haven't seen anyone complaining about the keyboard on the Asus Transformer
though, which would seem more relevant, right? Amazon has it as 4* with 138
reviews.

------
Roritharr
I use the first generation Transformer and i can recommend it to everyone as a
netbook replacement. If you invest in a few good productivity apps you can do
everything as well as on a netbook, but with a whooping 16hours of battery
life...

Even rdp works, but its not perfect because right click with a mouse doesn't
get send over, atleast with the built in solution.

------
tikhonj
This seems to be a really good idea coupled with what looks like a good
execution.

I don't think the article mentioned a price, but it seems it will start at
around $499 for 32GB storage space. I think this could easily replace the sort
of notebook most people get for that amount of money, and with 18 hours (!) of
battery life, it would probably serve them better as well.

If this sort of product takes off, it could really be the year of Linux on the
laptop--just in the form of Android. At the very least, I can dream...

------
arjn
I bought the original Asus Transformer about 6 months ago and have been using
it almost daily ever since. At the time it was quite difficult to find one as
it was sold out almost as it arrived in stores. It is a fine product if not
quite as good looking as the iPad 2. However it was cheaper, has IPS screen
with gorilla glass, sdcard expandability and around an 8-10 hour battery life.
In the months since I bought it I've seen the number of quality apps in the
appstore grow considerably. I now use the device at home about 90% of the time
I need to use a computer.

If the Transformer Prime is along the same lines as the original transformer -
with these better specs, I would say its a potential winner.

------
xutopia
There is something I find truly funny. The image shows us that there is a 40
pin connector. How is that important to an end user? Are 40 pin connectors
better than 39 pin connectors?

~~~
rmgraham
I think it's meant as a more information dense version of "non-USB connector",
though many users won't realize it means custom connector :-\

------
nickolai
This reminds me. Haven't we seen a post about Asus doing nothing but
shamelessly copying Apple on top of the first page some time earlier today?

~~~
jerf
Which Apple product is this a copy of?

~~~
rmgraham
This is a shameless copy of that hybrid iPad/MacBook Air thing Apple just
anou.. oh, right, that didn't happen.

